# IPA για φωνήεντα της ΝΕ



## Δημήτρης

Έχω μια απορία για τα φωνήεντα της Νέας Ελληνικής· ή μάλλον, της μεταγραφής στους σε IPA.

Το Βικιλεξικό ως κανόνα χρησιμοποιούν:
α: [a]
ε: *[ɛ]*
ι: _
ο: *[ɔ]*
ου: 
και το βλέπω και σε μερικά άλλα σάιτ, όπως το accent.gmu.edu.

Σχεδόν πανού αλλού βλέπω όμως [a], *[e]*, , *[o]*, . 
Τι ισχύει;_


----------



## glavkos

Δεν έχω ιδέα ...Μήπως να ρωτήσουν κάναν ειδικό στα phonetics (φωνητική στα νέα ελληνικά) ; Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα αυτής της ειδικότητας επιστήμονες. 
Επειδή δεν η μηχανή δεν με αφήνει να ποστάρω (ζητά πρώτα να έχω 30 ποστ), αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο Google βάζοντας φωνητική θα βρεις στο δεύτερο κατά σειρά αποτέλεσμα ένα αρχειο pdf  με τις σημειώσεις κάποιου Α. Πρωτόπαππα. Ρίξε μια ματιά....φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον , αλλά εγώ  βαριέμαι να το διαβάσω.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Ευχαριστώ Γλαύκο.

Το pdf συμφωνεί με το [ɛ] για το "ε", προτιμά το [o] για το "ο" αλλά εξηγεί ότι η προφορά τους διαφέρει από ομιλητή σε ομιλητή, όποτε η επιλογή ενός από τα δυο σύμβολα είναι για διευκόλυνση.


----------



## glavkos

Δημήτρης said:


> Ευχαριστώ Γλαύκο.
> 
> Το pdf συμφωνεί με το [ɛ] για το "ε", προτιμά το [o] για το "ο" αλλά εξηγεί ότι η προφορά τους διαφέρει από ομιλητή σε ομιλητή, όποτε η επιλογή ενός από τα δυο σύμβολα είναι για διευκόλυνση.



Δημήτρη, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κάτσω να το μελετήσω για να σχηματίσω απόψη επί του θέματος. Προς το παρόν είμαι σε βαθύ σκότος.
Οψόμεθα :d (αν και όχι εις Φιλίππους).


----------



## elliest_5

H διαφορα ανάμεσα στα [e] [ε] και [ο] [ɔ] έγκειται στο πόσο "κλειστό" ή "ανοικτό" προφέρεται το φωνήεν αντιστοιχα. Επειδή το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό γενικά δε διαφοροποιει φωνήματα στα ΝΕ, την οποιαδήποτε ποικιλία στην προφορά τους την παίρνουμε ως αλλοφωνική ποικιλία. Όταν βέβαια μελετάμε διαλέκτους εκεί μπορούμε να γινόμαστε πιο ειδικοί και να ψάχνουμε ποιο απο τα δύο επικρατει σε κάθε διάλεκτο και σε ποια περιβάλλοντα.

Νομίζω ότι και για το "α" διίστανται οι απόψεις: άλλοι το θεωρούν πρόσθιο και άλλοι κεντρικό






glavkos said:


> Δεν έχω ιδέα ...Μήπως να ρωτήσουν κάναν ειδικό στα phonetics (φωνητική στα νέα ελληνικά) ; Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα αυτής της ειδικότητας επιστήμονες.


ίιιι καλέ πως δεν υπάρχουν??ένα σωρό σε πληροφορώ!


----------



## portumania

Δημήτρης said:


> Έχω μια απορία για τα φωνήεντα της Νέας Ελληνικής· ή μάλλον, της μεταγραφής στους σε IPA.
> 
> Το Βικιλεξικό ως κανόνα χρησιμοποιούν:
> α: [a]
> ε: *[ɛ]*
> ι: _
> ο: *[ɔ]*
> ου:
> και το βλέπω και σε μερικά άλλα σάιτ, όπως το accent.gmu.edu.
> 
> Σχεδόν πανού αλλού βλέπω όμως [a], *[e]*, , *[o]*, .
> Τι ισχύει;_


_

They are using the second raw because it is easier to type it (no need for special characters). The first one is the correct though_


----------



## Δημήτρης

elliest_5 said:


> h διαφορα ανάμεσα στα [e] [ε] και [ο] [ɔ] έγκειται στο πόσο "κλειστό" ή "ανοικτό" προφέρεται το φωνήεν αντιστοιχα. Επειδή το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό γενικά δε διαφοροποιει φωνήματα στα ΝΕ, την οποιαδήποτε ποικιλία στην προφορά τους την παίρνουμε ως αλλοφωνική ποικιλία. Όταν βέβαια μελετάμε διαλέκτους εκεί μπορούμε να γινόμαστε πιο ειδικοί και να ψάχνουμε ποιο απο τα δύο επικρατει σε κάθε διάλεκτο και σε ποια περιβάλλοντα.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι και για το "α" διίστανται οι απόψεις: άλλοι το θεωρούν πρόσθιο και άλλοι κεντρικό



Επανέρχομαι για να ευχαριστήσω για την πολύ πλήρη απάντηση και να πω ότι παρατηρώντας την δική μου ομιλία και των γύρω μου, εδώ επικρατεί η προφορά:
α -> σχετικά ανοικτό και κεντρικό-προς-οπίσθιο (δεν βρίσκω το κατάλληλο σύμβολο στο πινακάκι του ipa)
ε-> [ε]
ο -> [ɔ]


----------



## spyroware

Tο [α] δεν είναι το ελληνικό α. To [α] είναι το βαθύ-πίσω α στα Br. English eg dance/car. Το δικό μας α είναι το [ɐ]. Όσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι stardard. Οπότε το ε μπορεί να είναι οπουδήτε μεταξύ κλειστού και ανοιχτου [e]-[ε] όπως και το ο [ο]-[ɔ]. Ανάλογα είναι και η κατάσταση με τα strong-lax ζεύγη _-[__ɪ] και -[ʊ]. Το  βέβαια είναι κάπως πιο βαρύ και σπάνιο. 

Το μόνο αλλόφωνο που ακολουθεί more or less καποιο κανόνα είναι το ρ. Κατά βάση είναι [r] αλλά μεταξύ φωνηέντων είναι [ɾ]. Αλλά αυτό είναι σύμφωνο 

Είθιστε βέβαια για λόγους ευκολίας να χρησιμοποιούμε λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και όχι τους ειδικούς IPA. Στα Αγγλικά πχ γράφουμε [r] ενώ εννοούμε [ɹ]. Στα Ελληνικά όμως τα a e u o και i είναι legit αλλόφωνα οπότε δεν είμαστε τόσο off όταν τα χρησιμοποιούμε._


----------



## Δημήτρης

Από τα δείγματα του [ɐ] που ακούω, νομίζω κάπου εκεί είναι η προφορά όντως (αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι λίγο πιο δεξιά), ωστόσο το [α] δεν αναφερθεί σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά το [a].


> _-[ɪ] και -[ʊ]_


_
Δεν έχω ακούσει [ɪ], αλλά το [ʊ] ναι.




			Κατά βάση είναι [r] αλλά μεταξύ φωνηέντων είναι [ɾ]. Αλλά αυτό είναι σύμφωνο 

Click to expand...

Εκτός αν δεν μπορούμε να πούμε το ρο  Αλήθεια, κάτι σαν /ʁ/ δεν ακούγεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; (Δεν νομίζω να πειράζει να επεκταθούμε και στα σύμφωνα τελικά).

off:Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο software που να κάνει τέτοιες αναγνωρίσεις, η η φωνολογία βασίζεται στο ανθρώπινο αφτί;_


----------



## spyroware

Το [ɐ] είναι το πιο ουδέτερο, τα όριά του είναι [a] - [ʌ]. Αν τα δείς στο τραπέζιο του IPA κάνουν μία διαγώνιο γραμμή με το [ɐ] στη μέση. 

_ Η γλώσσα έχει πλατιάσει/τεντωθεί τελείως και καλύπτει τη βάση του στόματος
[ɪ] Η γλώσσα είναι χαλαρή, δεν αγγίζει τα δόντια, αλλά ο ήχος είναι ακόμα ι

Το [ɪ] βασικά είναι το πιο συχνό, το  βρίσκεται στις πιο καθαρές αρθρώσεις και όταν τονίζεται 
Θυμάμαι είπε κάτι [θɪ'mʌˑmej'iˑpe 'kaˑtɪ] Τί είπες; ['tiˑj'iˑpes]. 

Επέλεξα [ʌ] γιάτι με τα [m] τριγύρω βγαίνει το α αυτόματα όσο πιο back γίνεται. Κάπως έτσι διαμορφώνονται τα αλλόφωνα στα ΝΕ, βάσει περιβάλλοντος για να γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν πιο seamless linking μεταξύ των αρθρώσεων.

Τα /ʁ/ /ʀ/ είναι πολύ λαρυγγικά για μένα, τα ρ μας είναι κατά κανόνα υγρά. /r/ οι άκρες της γλώσσας κάμπυλώνουν και αγγίζουν τον ουρανίσκο. /ɾ/ η γλώσσα δεν αγγίζει τον ουρανίσκο και μαζεύεται λιγο προς τα πίσω. Αλλά στη Κύπρο μπορεί να σας είναι συχνότερα, οι ένρινες αποχρώσεις "σπρώχνουν" την άρθρωση πιο πίσω στο στόμα άλλωστε. Φυσικά η εμπειρία λέει οτι όλα είναι διαφορετικά για κάθε άτομο οπότε δε ξέρω. Σε μένα πχ λόγω αγγλικής επιρροής όλα μου τα ρ είναι [ɾ], είναι το πιο κοντινό στο τζούφιο αγγλικό [ɹ].

Για το [α] mea cupla, δε διάβασα καλά τα προηγούμενα post ήταν βραδυ _


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μήπως υπάρχουν περισσότερες πηγές για την φωνολογία της Νέας Ελληνικής, που να καλύπτει και τα διάφορα αλλόφωνα;
Φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να προσδιορίσουμε πώς προφέρουμε κάτι χωρίς να βασιστούμε στην ακοή μας και την γνώση της διάταξης του στόματος, ε; Γιατί δεν φημίζομαι για κανένα από τα δυο.


----------

